
Sweden bomb attacks reach unprecedented level as gangs feud - olivermarks
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/04/sweden-bomb-attacks-reach-unprecedented-level-as-gangs-feud
======
hemantv
Was this a problem even earlier or is this new due to all the new immigration
they had since 2015?

Serious question, as an immigrant myself interested in how large scale
immigration effect adopting societies.

~~~
ScottFree
A chart showing detonated hand grenades in sweden from 2011 to 2018. Whether
the numbers are trustworthy or not is your call.

[https://www.svt.se/nyheter/inrikes/116-granatattacker-pa-
att...](https://www.svt.se/nyheter/inrikes/116-granatattacker-pa-atta-ar-
sverige-sticker-ut)

~~~
catalogia
Makes you wonder how many shipments of grenades made their way into Sweden in
the first place, and how many are still on the streets.

------
mips_avatar
I lived in Gothenburg Sweden for 5 months in 2017. And I got to see the riot
between neo nazis and antifa people. The most impressive part was the almost
parade like quality of the polices show of force. They had about 20 massive
police horses. The horses never did anything, but the policemen and women
looked very regal. According to my neighbors 1000 policemen had been called in
from around the country for that riot. The whole city basically shutdown. But
it never got covered by media outside of Sweden.

------
olivermarks
Fatal shootings linked to criminal gangs have increased from around four per
year in the early 1990s to over 40 in 2018. And while the blasts that have
taken place in Sweden have caused no fatalities so far this year, they could
be seen as a sign that the gangs are unafraid of causing damage and
potentially harming people.

[https://www.thelocal.se/20191030/whats-behind-the-growing-
nu...](https://www.thelocal.se/20191030/whats-behind-the-growing-number-of-
explosions-in-sweden)

~~~
kpU8efre7r
Sweden should consider banning guns.

~~~
dogma1138
Guns are already mostly banned, the firearms (often automatic weapons) used by
criminals are smuggled into the country mostly from the Balkan and the Baltic
states.

Grenade attacks are also quite common in Sweden these are also smuggled its
not like you can get a grenade license in Sweden...

~~~
smallbrain
>used by criminals are smuggled into the country mostly from the Baltic
states.

If you make claims like this, you have to provide a source.

Baltic states don't have automatic weapons or nades just lying around, nor
does it have gun violence or gang violence problems.

All the weird gang-violence, nades being thrown around that happens in Sweden,
acid-attacks in UK and so on.

This shit doesn't happen in Baltics.

~~~
sooenkill
There's been wide news coverage and police reports on this. Most weapons found
are weapons used in the wars around jugoslavia. I cant provide you with a
quick link. I live in Malmö and its a really nice city with some rougher
areas, but nothing too crazy. Gangs are kind of split into bikers (Hells
angels, Bandidos and the like and nonbikers. The nonbikers are mainly eastern
european (m-falangen, k-falangen) but recently i think we have some somalian
gang (black axe?). Problem is we have tons of immigration kids who cant find
basic jobs and get tempted into a life of crime by quick money and fast cars.
Main income is drugs (since everything is highly illegal, including weed) but
they also do extortion etc of business owners. I think a lot of the bombs are
cases of extortion. The bombs luckily arent that sofisticated (no carbombs
etc) and most people getting caught/being blown up are males age 16-19 so very
young.

~~~
smallbrain
> Most weapons found are weapons used in the wars around jugoslavia.

I was talking specifically about the claim that the weapons(automatic weapons,
granades, etc) are sourced from Baltics. Which is obviously BS unless you can
provide a reliable source for the claim.

All the things you are talking about are a complete non-issue in Baltics.

~~~
dogma1138
Balkans and Baltic...

>A bulk of the unlicensed firearms in circulation in Sweden come from the
Balkans and now the government wants to clamp down on smuggling from the
region.

[https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2054&ar...](https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=2054&artikel=6373440)

The Baltics specifically are the smuggling route the biggest Baltic source
however it's Belarus.

------
duxup
>mostly target empty buildings, offices and cars, are usually small and
experts believe they are intended to intimidate rival gangs

That seems like a strange activity.

~~~
lostmyoldone
There are probably several factors, but some of it might be related to how the
legal system works.

Even if caught and convicted, you probably won't do much time if you only
damage property, and you might not end up in any of the more secure wards.

The time window for prosecution is also different, with only murder/attempted
murder having an indefinite limitation time. All other scale with the maximum
punishment.

Thus for lesser crimes the state has to prosecute and bring you to court
within a certain time, which is shorter the less serious the crime. If the
state fails to do so, and the limitation period expires, you can't get charged
even if evidence turns up.

Thus many criminals - especially career criminals if my understanding is
correct - actually try to avoid - killing, or maiming people is possible. It's
not worth the increased risk. At least that was what I was told by someone
privy to these matters quite some years ago.

------
ALittleLight
I'm impressed they can set off so many explosions without killing people.
That's good, I suppose.

------
gruez
>The government has announced a 34-point plan to combat the violence,
including measures making it easier for police to search homes and read
encrypted phone messages.

Of course they did. Couldn't let a tragedy go to waste.

------
Bostonian
The article eventually says this:

"Almost a third [of the blasts] have taken place in Malmö, scene of a string
of increasingly violent gun and bomb attacks that rightwing politicians have
linked to the large flows of immigrants who arrived in in Sweden during the
2015 migration crisis."

It does not say what fraction of the bombs were made by immigrants. A country
does have the right to revise its immigration policy based on its experiences,
so this is a relevant statistic.

